# Full Livery - Denny / Falkirk



## Neigh Botha (19 October 2016)

Help please... Looking for full livery near Denny or Falkirk area. My requirements are quite specific and unfortunately the yards I have seen don't quite meet what I am looking for.

- All year turnout available (stabled overnight in winter)
- Indoor and outdoor school
- Competitions on-site
- Good hacking - mainly off road

Any other full livery yards available over and above Langlands, Blue Ridge, Hilltops or Coxhill? Thanks!


----------



## PorkChop (21 October 2016)

Have you tried Avonmill Equestrian? 

Not sure if they have an indoor school though.


----------



## AnShanDan (22 October 2016)

None springing to mind, there are a few yards with indoor schools now, and quite a few with good hacking, but combining that with full livery, all year turn out and competitions on-site makes it pretty specific. 

Out of the ones mentioned, Langlands ticks most of the boxes, but obv. no indoor.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (22 October 2016)

No indoor school but full livery available at a new yard opening at end of October...Westfield West Lothian...near ish to Central Saddlery area and was advertised on freeads I think..the only other one I know with places is just off motorway at Dunblane again no indoor arena...Balheddrie or similar name..sorry a few wines out of the bottle playing havoc with my recall.


----------



## Regandal (23 October 2016)

What about Tannoch, Cumbernauld.


----------



## TPO (4 November 2016)

Blue Ridge is the only place that I can think of that ticks all your boxes.

No idea if they offer year round turnout but they do have full livery, indoor school and onsite comps


----------

